# What do you guys



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

normaly shoot at? Targets, paper?

What kinds of things do you use as targets?

Do you shoot from a bench, offhand, etc.?


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

i prefer to be propped up across hood of my truck shooting at crows. the rest of the time i shoot at little round orange dots.


----------

